# how fare can you shoot?



## Pa. Patriot (Oct 8, 2007)

I can shot very "fare".


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Pa. Patriot said:


> I can shot very "fare".


we are talking bows right? i can shoot 600 yards accurately with my AR-15:wink:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I can hit a 3-D target @ 250 yards :wink:


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

For target I shoot to 110 yards. Hunting I sight in my bow to 60. With a gun, as far as the scope will let me, which on my Savage 110 is around 800 yards.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

whitetail234 said:


> For target I shoot to 110 yards. Hunting I sight in my bow to 60. With a gun, as far as the scope will let me, which on my Savage 110 is around 800 yards.


I have mine sighted in at about 75 yds.. and surprisingly.. i can make consistent groups at 75 yds. Never shot at a deer that far tho.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I only do target but can group nicely at 100yards / 90M


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> I can hit a 3-D target @ 250 yards :wink:


your jocking right?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

whitetail234 said:


> For target I shoot to 110 yards. Hunting I sight in my bow to 60. With a gun, as far as the scope will let me, which on my Savage 110 is around 800 yards.


scope shooting is EZ. try an AR-15 without a scope at 600 yards! :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> your jocking right?


Im not saying I can kill a deer that far... The one got I was shooting with had 2 10s and one 8!!! I had the sheep in the butt


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i can shoot out 100 i usually dont thoughmy sight it sighted in out to 80


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I have no clue how far- no way of checking without losing my arrow. 

With my new bow I'm building, I can shoot a HEAVY hickory arrow 35 yards and strike what I want (my perfect bow?). After i finish it, I'll be testing it alot and I'll see just what I can do. Might make some light pine arrows for birds and long distance targets.

So far about 35 it seems, but I'll keep you posted:wink:!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

with my selfbow i can hit what i want to about 20-25 yards. My comound is sighted ina t 20 and 30 yards. Those are shots i feel comfortable taking. I know if a deer is within that range he is down. I wouldnt want to take a 50 yard shot and wound an animal


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> I wouldnt want to take a 50 yard shot and wound an animal


Atta boy!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i can shoot 35 yards dead deer no problem 40 yards if its a 10 buck going away from me 2 minutes past dark:teeth:
> yesterday it was 25 yards because i didn't think i could shoot at 35, but today i thought o what the heck and pasted out 35 yards and 5 shots later dead fake deer!


lets restate this, how fare do you shoot at a deer. i probably shoot over 400 yards with my bow if i shoot in the air:wink: how fare do you shoot at deer? 
35 yards for me:wink:


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

armyboy said:


> scope shooting is EZ. try an AR-15 without a scope at 600 yards! :wink::wink::wink:



Yes but you know the range you are shooting, and wind estimation is easy. Along with all your target gear. I am talking using your rucksack for a rest and using mil-dots to get yardage, estimating windage by looking at the sway of the trees and calculating uphill and downhill shots, along with bullet drop. Just a bit harder than you think:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> lets restate this, how fare do you shoot at a deer. i probably shoot over 400 yards with my bow if i shoot in the air:wink: how fare do you shoot at deer?
> 35 yards for me:wink:


just to let you know armyboy its far not fare 2 completely different meanings


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> just to let you know armyboy its far not fare 2 completely different meanings


what ever do you think i really care:wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

whitetail234 said:


> Yes but you know the range you are shooting, and wind estimation is easy. Along with all your target gear. I am talking using your rucksack for a rest and using mil-dots to get yardage, estimating windage by looking at the sway of the trees and calculating uphill and downhill shots, along with bullet drop. Just a bit harder than you think:wink:


winds EZ any way and as for the yardage a good range finder will do:wink: and the only rest i use at 6 is a sling and the ground. i use a shooting jacket but i don't think it does much other than keep you warm:wink: with the uphill and downhill shots there are range finders that calculate that for you, so all you have to do is release that bullet.:wink:


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

40 max. i try to keep em under or around 30


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

I have pins for up to thirty but I'm sighted in up to twenty


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

I can hold a 3in group at 80yards. I havent realy shot father then that so I dont know what else I can do. But hunting I will take a deer at 50yards.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

How did this trhead turn into a competition between high tech rifles?

As for all that gauging junk for your AK-whatevers, Hill shot 3 arrows at an elk, got a clean kill on the third shot... at 185 yards. No range finder, rest, or fancy do-dads- all longbow. Try that one:wink:.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

my maximum in IBO is 45 yards.
So thats what i usually shoot


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2007)

no idea kegan.


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

im only in 6th grade and the farthest is 25 yrds


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*25 and beyond*

25 yards used to be the norm for me about 20 years ago with much different archery equipment (considered good stuff for its time). 

3D shooting helps prepare a shooter for up to 50 yard shooting, and sometimes more. Field archery can help a competitor archery shoot out to 90meters (about 97 1/2 yards).

Today I sight in my hunting bow and prepare out to 100 yards using a high tech laser rangefinder, good binoculars, adjustable sight with a finely printed and magnified sight tape printed by the latest computer software, back tension release, the best arrows I can get, and a much faster and more powerful 70# bow.

Then I usually seem to get the usual 18 to 22 yard hunting shot. Very rare are the conditions right for me to decide to take a very long shot. Shot placement is important and the amount of kenetic energy is still plenty to shoot a pass through.

I know several people who hunt the Western States and often take hunting shots well past 100 yards successfully and humanely. These guys shoot the right kind of practice and are very dedicated. Eventually, you may see a video on this subject.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

DRFrance said:


> 25 yards used to be the norm for me about 20 years ago with much different archery equipment (considered good stuff for its time).
> 
> 3D shooting helps prepare a shooter for up to 50 yard shooting, and sometimes more. Field archery can help a competitor archery shoot out to 90meters (about 97 1/2 yards).
> 
> ...


When that video comes out.. i wanna see it for sure. That would be plain ol amazing!


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I can shoot about 90 yards with my target bow


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

I would shoot more than 50yds but my current 3pin sight is only set up for 20, 30, and 40yds...but once I get a 5pin sight I will be shooting farther.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i don't know about yards, but i shoot 90m accurately with my recurve


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

20,25,30 YRDS(yards) TTL (Total)


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

bowboy0 said:


> I can hold a 3in group at 80yards. I havent realy shot father then that so I dont know what else I can do. But hunting I will take a deer at 50yards.


now there are really good shooters in here.

3 inch group at 80 yards?? that would be a 7.62 cm group at 77 meters. the 10 ring is 12.2 cm at 70 meters, so you must be able to shoot a clean 70, 50 and 30 mts in a FITA event. and maybe even a 90 mt too!!!!


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

for deer my max yardage would be 50 yards (ethical for me), even if i can hit the target with a broadhead at 70. at 3d shoots, 105 yards BHFS set up.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> i can shoot out 100 i usually dont thoughmy sight it sighted in out to 80


wat your sight is only sighted in at 20 yards you liar.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

40 is the max i will shot at a deer this year and the max i will shoot at a 3d shoot is 50.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

i've shot a 10x on a target 58 yards away at a 3D shoot once. but hunting i wouldn't shoot anything above 45 yards.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Ranges that are reasonable for bow hunting such as 20,25,30


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

THIS THREAD IS IN THE "YOUNG ARCHERS FORUM" ALL YOU OLD DUDES STAY OUT.... The management... 

I now return you to the under 21 crowd.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Twinsfan said:


> wat your sight is only sighted in at 20 yards you liar.


ya for now austin it will be more once i actually get to shoot farther and get out of the indoor range sorry guys should have said will be sighted in out to 80 havent got to the outdoor range with new bow yet its too cold out to do it now have only been shooting indoor at 20


----------



## carloracer1987 (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow i hear alot of lies in here...

I will shoot 40 yards but i dont dare shooting at a deer farther than that. Id rather miss a deer than wound a deer.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

carloracer1987 said:


> Wow i hear alot of lies in here...
> 
> I will shoot 40 yards but i dont dare shooting at a deer farther than that. Id rather miss a deer than wound a deer.


i would have to agree with you on that one:wink::wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i wont shoot at deer past 35 or 40 my sight is just sighted in for farther for fun


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

carloracer1987 said:


> Wow i hear alot of lies in here...
> 
> I will shoot 40 yards but i dont dare shooting at a deer farther than that. Id rather miss a deer than wound a deer.


Lol. I wish I could even bring myself to shoot that far. I know I can hit, but whenevre I see a deer, it's always "gotta... stalk... closer". 

I can got within two feet of a squirrel... and still I couldn't convince ,yself to shoot!

But at least there are ethical shooters 'round here!


----------

